# Hodgdon 700-x powder



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

I purchased some 700-x for fun but I'm not having fun anymore. I use a bench mounted Lee powder measure and there was no consistency in the measures. They were as much as 0.6 grains difference. The average was 0.3 grains. The suggested reload values between min and max is 0.5 grains. Has anyone found this problem? I have used 6 other types of powders and have always had consistent results between measures. I have sent an e-mail to Hodgdon, in the meantime, any suggestions would be welcomed.


----------



## noylj (Dec 8, 2011)

Yup, you buy a large flake powder and you will have problems metering it. It can be done, by ensuring the right rotor is installed (sometimes, you need a large rotor as the charge weight may be small, but the powder takes up a lot of volume for that charge), ensuring the powder is well settled in the measure, and that you cycle the measure consistently. As a bench-mounted powder measure, you need to be sure to hit the "stops" going up and down— down, TAP TAP, up, TAP TAP.
If you haven't done so, be sure to cleaned new or troublesome measure thoroughly. Clean all parts with a cleaner such as Hornady One Shot Gun Cleaner with Dyna Glide Plus (don't wipe dry, just let it air dry). After assembly, run a hopper or two of graphitized powder (like, say, 700X) through the measure.
When you fill the hopper, give a few shakes to settle the powder.
Finally, some put a aquarium filter pump, vibrator, or such on the measure to keep the powder packed consistently.
If you are using the Lee PPM, it has been the MOST consistent for me with all powders, so I can't give a recommendation of a "better" measure for your issue.


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

Thanks for the input. I also installed a home-made baffle and it helped but the most improvement was the TAP, TAP, TAP (3 to be sure) on the up swing. I was getting measures within 0.01 grains and the worst was a 0.1 grain measure. I can live with this.


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

I received an e-mail from Hodgdon suggesting using a dryer sheet to wipe everything down and that if that didn't work, switch powders to one that measures better. I thought to myself, ok, maybe I should switch to Winchester powders. I've got it working so no problem. I wonder if the person I got the e-mail from even reloads.


----------

